# Carnivale



## Humanraindelay (Feb 11, 2013)

I just started watching Carnivale, an HBO series from 03 to 06 I believe. I am enjoying the story but I just found out they stopped after just 2 seasons. The questions I have, is there a satifying ending after season two and if not, did the series ever make it to book? I looked at amazon but did not see anything by its name. I was wondering if it was perhaps published under a different title?


----------



## Warren_Paul (Feb 11, 2013)

They did end season 2 in a way that could be somewhat satisfying. It doesn't answer every question, or wrap up every part of the story, but it is an ending of sorts. The show is worth watching all the way through its 2 seasons.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi!  I recently (about two weeks ago, I think) watched the whole series on my Kindle.  I had a lot of questions when I finished, so I did some Googling in hopes of finding some answers.  I didn't find many, but here is what I know.

There is a satisfying ending, but then something happens that makes it not so satisfying.  There was talk of putting the rest into a book, but in the end they decided it wasn't possible.  You can read all about that in the wikipedia article.  The producers did release some information about what would have happened to some of the characters between the second season and the third, and what the situation would be at the beginning of season three.  Apparently, we are going to have to be satisfied with that.


----------

